
What’s missing from corp. statements on racial injustice? Real cause of racism - bmcn2020
https://www.technologyreview.com/2020/09/05/1008187/racial-injustice-statements-tech-companies-racism-racecraft-opinion/
======
creato
> A good example can be seen in Airbnb’s introduction to Project Lighthouse,
> which states that the company was “deeply troubled by stories of travelers
> who were turned away by Airbnb hosts during the booking process because of
> the color of their skin.” Were those guests really turned away because of
> their skin color, or because their prospective hosts were racist?

I got this far into the article. People that react like the author of this
article are why I will never, ever comment on race (or gender, or any of the
other hypersensitive topics of today) in a professional capacity. Is it not
blindingly obvious what Airbnb was actually saying here? How about a little
charity principle, especially on such sensitive topics?

~~~
bmcn2020
The easy way to say it was: those guests were turned away because the hosts
were racist. But they said it was because of the guests' skin color, and this
allows for interpretations. And, like the article says, removes the focus of
the behavior away from the hosts' racism, and instead places it on the guests'
color.

Like the article said, it's discussing race but not discussing racism

~~~
emteycz
Let me see you call someone a racist through your company. Maybe don't have
antidefamation laws if you want companies to be straight?

